# Seriell->Ethernet Wandler



## TimoS (25 Februar 2005)

Hi,
kennt jemand einen erschwinglichen Seriell -> Ethernet Wandler?

MfG

Timo


----------



## Kurt (25 Februar 2005)

Als etwas anderes Beispiel:
in der ct' (Zeitung) gibt es das Projekt:
*c'tCOM auf LAN Adapter*

Wo man da preislich hinkommt kann *hier* abgeleitet werden.

kurt


----------



## SPS Markus (25 Februar 2005)

Hi,
darf's auch was zum selberbauen sein?

Im Moment laufen verschiedene Treat's in
www.mikrocontroller.net  Einfach mal nach AVR Ethernet-Platine suchen.
http://www.mikrocontroller.net/forum/read-1-138024.html#new

Markus


----------



## edi (25 Februar 2005)

Hallo ,

schau mal bei www.spectra.de vorbei.
Evtl.kommt der I-7188 in Frage .
Ob er aber preiswert ist.......ist Ansichtssache  :roll: 


edi


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (25 Februar 2005)

Hallo,

unseren Kunden bieten wir immer die Lösung von 
Wiesemann & Theis an:







Weitere Informationen für den Einsatz mit S5 und S7:
http://www.deltalogic.de/ethernet/comserver/comserver.htm 

Hat mit 298,- EUR netto einen gewissen Preis, aber läuft halt 
auch problemlos.

Viele Grüße 

Gerhard Bäurle


----------

